# What is your favorite brick & why?



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Was just wondering what are your favorite bricks to lay and why.


I will share my picks and explain why.


My top picks are as follows: the sand-faced wood molded brick by Cushwa Brick from Williamsport Md. same type from Old Virginia Brick from Salem Va. 

Some of the reasons these are on my favorite list are;they have a rather high mid-range IRA (near 30 grams) which makes them rather versatile,in the summer they can be pre-wetted and lay nicely,the higher IRA makes them suitable to winter work for they will not have a tendency to want to float.

Both of these brick have a texture though not ruff is definitely not a die skin finish,this along with the frogs help to enhance the mortar brick bond,especially if the loose sand is flushed with water.


By their very nature of being wood molded rather than extruded, they add a certain irregularity to the finished wall that imho adds character that is missing in extruded brick.

A concept that is strictly my opinion regarding molded vs. extruded is that by their nature molded brick are slightly "softer" and as a result are more compatible to the softer lime based mortar and consequently have a built in "shock absorber"that is not experienced in harder cored extruded brick. To extrapolate on this theory,molded brick have a much longer track record (thousands of years) that establish an empirical precedence far beyond that of the extruded process.

Aesthetics aside,molded brick have an added benefit over extruded brick,that being they are two sided brick rather than one.This aspect allows the mason to select the best face to present in his work,placing chips to the inside. The end result is much less wasted brick. Extruded brick by design have one face only,if that face is chipped the brick must not be used as facing material,resulting in added costs and more waste.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

When the whif misses ! That's my favorite......:laughing::jester:

Sorry fjn I couldn't hold back on that one ..


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

My favorite is an old port but its looks doesnt work in many situations that I do, like fireplaces. 

For authentic New England style antique look the "cambridge" from Robinson is the best looking antique brick I have ever found and one of the best to work with. They can be put up perfectly flat on 4's and look fantastic. 










I also like the sanded brick from Glenn Gerry. They are outstanding on veneers, the 53DD is a staple brick for just about anything dark maroon. I do prefer the Heather Rose or the other "light" versions better for veneer work though. The contour add just a shimmer of hand craftedness at night when the outside lights are on. 

There is a waterstruck that is escaping me right now, but it is fairly twisted, actually horribly twisted and need to be laid almost at a 45' angle to get the face flat. Maybe not that much, but it feels like it. They do look amazing when its all said and done though.

For production chimney work without a wash down nothing comes cleaner then the Heritage by K&F.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

JBM; That Heather rose from Glenn Gery is a wood molded brick with a frog,is it not ?


I think we used those a few times if I'M not mistaking,liked them a bunch also if they are the ones I'M thinking about.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

fjn said:


> JBM; That Heather rose from Glenn Gery is a wood molded brick with a frog,is it not ?
> 
> 
> I think we used those a few times if I'M not mistaking,liked them a bunch also if they are the ones I'M thinking about.


No but I think I know what ones you mean. I usually have some but not right now. Ill pick up one next time im at the yard.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

These are the ones I was thinking of. Liked them a bunch. Had same characteristics as ones on my list.




http://www.glengerybrick.com/GG/index.php/brick/detail/16497942


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

fjn said:


> These are the ones I was thinking of. Liked them a bunch. Had same characteristics as ones on my list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, those look fantastic on a veneer with quoins and arches 

Was the brick on that Rumford I submitted to fine homebuilding or whatever that magazine was in the contest.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

JBM said:


> Was the brick on that Rumford I submitted to fine homebuilding or whatever that magazine was in the contest.




Liked your fireplace a bunch,had that "early american " look to it,yet it would also work in a more contemporary setting. Cannot remember,did you put dye in mortar ?


Has anyone heard back on the contest ?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I put light buff in the mortar yes, it doesnt show well in the photos though. 

I havnt heard anything yet. Not that I expect to win, but someone from here better


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

JBM said:


> I havnt heard anything yet. Not that I expect to win, but someone from here better




I agree with you 100%! If someone from here does not win it is rigged !


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I just looked through the pictures that were entered, I didnt see any that I recognized. Although there was a couple cool ones including a couple heaters that I would like to build one day.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

JBM said:


> I just looked through the pictures that were entered, I didnt see any that I recognized.





What happened to the pictures from the CT guys ? Looks like there is a dead cat on the line.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

Glen gery shelbys are one of my favorites. ...liked them so well put them on my own.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

These are good if you can lay your hands on them, but are a bit on the heavy side.








You can see from this wall I built how I got the head joints out of plumb through tiredness.








I like these London stocks, which most of the City is built with, although in a few years they look like the photo below. London is nicknamed 'The Smoke' for a good reason.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

stuart45 said:


> These are good if you can lay your hands on them, but are a bit on the heavy side.
> View attachment 95926
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

On a more serious note,those London stocks are very much like the bricks from Cushwa and Old Virginia that I like so much.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

The real McCoy old used brick have been a favorite when everyone is aware of costs....:thumbsup:

Did a fireplace, not me a Mason, in "Clinkers" or "Klinkers", looked very cool when finished. Sort of used looking brick but only with red, black & whitish colors on them. I'm told they are beat with a chain to create chips, divots etc...:thumbsup:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

griz said:


> I'm told they are beat with a chain to create chips, divots etc...:thumbsup:




Or bought direct from these guys;when the wreckers knock the old buildings down they get chipped up enough to make most people happy :laughing:


http://www.colonialbrickchicago.com/


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

I like almost all the brick made by Colonial. They have a few that are a handful to lay, but for the most part they are mason friendly.:thumbup:


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

I am with JBM I like most KF brick for quick chimney work. Montpelier reds are the water struck I like best they are pretty unique


----------

